# little unknown mower



## kmggoober (Oct 9, 2006)

I found a little 4HP riding Massey Ferguson riding mower. It has a cream white horizontal cyl briggs engine with the blade directly connected to the crank output. A tension engaugement belt system runs from the shaft to a little 3speed plus reverse transmission. The transmission is connected to the axle via a chain drive. The live axle has a little differential with the sprocket attached. Hood and frame are yellow, the seat has padding on it and is white and black. Pneumatic tires in rear are about 8'' in diameter, while front tires are solid rubber like old tiller wheels. No decals exist, and im having a hard time searching for info. Im just interested as to how old it is and if it is a very rare mower. It is a very intersting little thing. smallest self-propelled mower I've ever seen. Any reply would be appreciated.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

This link may help you if not directly then one of the MF community may have information you seek!!

MF Link


----------



## 529549 (Jun 6, 2007)

i was just wondering if you have any pictures of it?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

bump


----------

